# Sticky  Body Maps



## BeauShel

bumping up


----------



## Bree's Mom

AmbikaGR, thank you sooo much for posting this. My BB who is 9 has had 3 lumps removed in the last 2 years. Thankfully none were malignant but I believe it has taken a toll on her and really do not want to put her through that again if possible. This looks to be a great tool to monitor what is happening with her an maybe how fast it is happening. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=26314&catid=7


----------



## Deech

*Body Maps - Thank you!*



AmbikaGR said:


> Here are some "body maps" that can be used to keep track of where lumps are found on you dogs. Hoping you have little use for them, but in case you do they are very helpful in "refinding" them for the vet.


My girl has had a benign lump removed and has a couple of other tiny bumps; this will help me keep track and not panic. I tend to think catastrophically about her health.  Considering her age I know I do need to be keeping track though, and as you say, the vet will appreciate it when I can find them in quick time. 

I really appreciate your thoughtful post for us.


----------

